# 721 L3.21 Software - What are the changes



## bdj6020 (Oct 14, 2003)

I just noticed that a new software update got pushed to my 721 today. What is new about this other than the annoying "push select to continue" screen saver?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I *LOVE* the "push select to continue" screen saver on the 721. It lets you know that your receiver is working. My ViP622 has had that feature ever since I had it and and if you have young kids (or grand kids in my case) it lets them know that they are on the right input if the reciever is in standby.


----------



## veith (Jul 31, 2003)

bdj6020 said:


> I just noticed that a new software update got pushed to my 721 today. What is new about this other than the annoying "push select to continue" screen saver?


It surprises me somewhat no one has responded to this query.

What I have noticed is there is video being constantly output in Super Video. I run output from the SV to a 36" Sony, and also from the rf modulated output to a tv in the bedroom.

After turning the 721 off from the bedroom all appears as before (it appears to go into standby or "off" mode). But when I turn the 721 off in the living room (Super Video) a dish logo with the message "Press select to return" or something like that appears. Pressing select does indeed activate without bothering to turn the power on.

Also, I'm not sure about this, it seems the 721 randomly turns on (power on indicator light comes on).

It seems peculiar to me that video is now constantly output from the Super Video. Also peculiar is how just pressing select now acts as if the power button had been activated.

I originally thought something was wrong and feared a runaway buffer problem or somesuch and then discovered the huge change in the software revision.

Best regards,
Charles (East Central Oklahoma"


----------



## DishSubLA (Apr 9, 2006)

The 721 (along with several Dish boxes) has always output video on the S-video when turned-off (really put into standby). It is just that before, it would be seen as only "black" video on your TV. The addition of the dancing Dish logo with the ability to power-on by pressing "Select" is in keeping with many other models of Dish boxes. I like the addition of the Dish logo for the 721. The Dish logo's purpose has been stated by Echostar techs to comfirm that the box is connected properly and that video is being sent to your TV at all times, kind of a verification for troubleshooting.

As for randomly turning on, mine will turn-off sometimes after I turn it on. There are several other strange hiccups of the 721 that I have experienced--and still experience--over 4 years and 3 boxes of dealing with it. This is the freaky-weird 721 we are talking about, so unless something causes you real trouble, I would learn to live with it. I do have affection for the 721, but the 625 is superior.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Sorry for the delay, but I just got release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=61525


----------



## veith (Jul 31, 2003)

DishSubLA said:


> The 721 (along with several Dish boxes) has always output video on the S-video when turned-off (really put into standby). It is just that before, it would be seen as only "black" video on your TV. The addition of the dancing Dish logo with the ability to power-on by pressing "Select" is in keeping with many other models of Dish boxes. I like the addition of the Dish logo for the 721. The Dish logo's purpose has been stated by Echostar techs to comfirm that the box is connected properly and that video is being sent to your TV at all times, kind of a verification for troubleshooting.
> 
> As for randomly turning on, mine will turn-off sometimes after I turn it on. There are several other strange hiccups of the 721 that I have experienced--and still experience--over 4 years and 3 boxes of dealing with it. This is the freaky-weird 721 we are talking about, so unless something causes you real trouble, I would learn to live with it. I do have affection for the 721, but the 625 is superior.


Very interesting, thank you. I agree the 721 can be quirky at times but I still love it.

On closer observation, it is not turning on randomly. Rather, it is "turning on" when a timer fires and then does not "turn off". In other words the green light comes on with a firing timer and then stays on after the timer finishes. Turning on the monitor reveals it is indeed not in standby but putting out the last service tuned to.

Best regards,
Charles


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

veith said:


> Also, I'm not sure about this, it seems the 721 randomly turns on (power on indicator light comes on).


I have notice that too. At first I thought someone in the neighborhood got a new DISH receiver and their receiver was on the some remote address as mine. I changed my remote address but I noticed today that it is still doing it. I'm going to see if it keeps doing it (I might change the remote address again just to be sure) but if it keeps doing it I'm going to call DISH and get a tech to submit an "uncommon trend" report (they go to engineering).


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

veith said:


> On closer observation, it is not turning on randomly. Rather, it is "turning on" when a timer fires and then does not "turn off".


Charles,

I don't know if that is the problem on mine. I have a timer set for early morning (to record a local news show) and it does record it and turn off (I made sure that I checked that this morning). This afternoon (about 5 PM) I noticed that it was on again. I had no timers set for this afternoon.


----------



## veith (Jul 31, 2003)

Bill R said:


> Charles,
> 
> I don't know if that is the problem on mine. I have a timer set for early morning (to record a local news show) and it does record it and turn off (I made sure that I checked that this morning). This afternoon (about 5 PM) I noticed that it was on again. I had no timers set for the afternoon.


Well this is interesting and bears yet more observation. I actually took off the uhf remote antenna since I rely solely on ir from my programmable remotes, so I doubt it is remote address interference.

My timers do fire correctly, if just seems to take the receiver out of standby at the same time and does not put it back to standby after the timer finishes. I observed this only once (maybe twice), and thought that was the culprit rather than random turnons. Certainly more observation is in order.

Best regards,
Charles


----------



## gnm313-1 (Apr 24, 2005)

A new bug I have noticed is that I can't stop a recording with the stop button any more.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Now that L321 is out, can we get release notes for L179? A quick search turned up "just a mention" but no notes or discussion.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

gnm313 said:


> A new bug I have noticed is that I can't stop a recording with the stop button any more.


When the 721 was first released, this was one of the biggest complaints! But I think Dish took it too far. It used to be that if you were playing back an event while recording another and you pressed the "STOP" button to stop the playback, the recording would stop too. So Dish essentially disabled the stop button on a recording!

See ya
Tony


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

This morning my 721 was off and I was sitting on the couch reading the newspaper. A call came in and the 721 turned itself on. It looks like if you have caller ID active the 721 will turn itself on but it does not turn itself off.


----------



## mkovacs (Nov 26, 2002)

DishSubLA said:


> The 721 (along with several Dish boxes) has always output video on the S-video when turned-off (really put into standby). It is just that before, it would be seen as only "black" video on your TV. The addition of the dancing Dish logo with the ability to power-on by pressing "Select" is in keeping with many other models of Dish boxes. I like the addition of the Dish logo for the 721. The Dish logo's purpose has been stated by Echostar techs to comfirm that the box is connected properly and that video is being sent to your TV at all times, kind of a verification for troubleshooting.
> 
> As for randomly turning on, mine will turn-off sometimes after I turn it on. There are several other strange hiccups of the 721 that I have experienced--and still experience--over 4 years and 3 boxes of dealing with it. This is the freaky-weird 721 we are talking about, so unless something causes you real trouble, I would learn to live with it. I do have affection for the 721, but the 625 is superior.


I have noticed that caller ID popup will "turn on" the receiver when it is in standby. This happened a few times but before we noticed it (we were out of the room) the caller ID info was no longer displayed. Had us going for while until we
we in the room when it happened. Seems to be a software glich.
BTW this did not happen before the upgrade.

Marty


----------



## T721A (Aug 13, 2006)

DishSubLA said:


> The addition of the dancing Dish logo with the ability to power-on by pressing "Select" is in keeping with many other models of Dish boxes. I like the addition of the Dish logo for the 721. The Dish logo's purpose has been stated by Echostar techs to comfirm that the box is connected properly and that video is being sent to your TV at all times, kind of a verification for troubleshooting.


I can learn to live with the dancing Dish logo. Maybe. But please put back the trees and maze and other screensavers! Nothing's more fun than watching trees sprout from the head of various actors while the video is paused. 

If I'm watching a channel (weather channel, nasa channel) for the background noise, I don't want the receiver going into standby dish-logo-land. I'll decide if the receiver need to be turned off, thanks. :grrr:

The "I'm staying on even though you've turned me off" is just aggrevating. I thought the box was broken when it wouldn't stay off.

Adding the standby logo should not have broken other screensaver functionality. Please bring back the other screensavers. :crying_sa


----------

